# [SOLVED]DMA not avalaible on DVD drive [DELL Inspiron 9300]

## fledah

Hello,

it's my first post on this forum , I post here because I relly need help !

my computer :

Dell Inspiron 9300

ICH6 intel Controller

NEC DVD drive

40 Go SATA HDD

there my problem I can't pay DVD movie I loose too much frame , I try to execute the script 

```
xine-check
```

the answer it's clear, my DVD driver haven't the DMA enabled that's why I loose too much frame.

So I try to set the DMA on 

```
thomas@fledah ~ $ su

Password:

fledah thomas # hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

fledah thomas #

```

I don't understand why i can't change the dma mode 

here's more info about my drive 

```

 hdparm -i /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Model=_NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6650A, FwRev=102C, SerialNo=

 Config={ Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode
```

in my kernel conf I active the support of SATA etc 

my .config

```

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

```

As a conclusion this dmesg about DVD drive detection and HDD

```

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

Probing IDE interface ide1...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

alps.c: Enabling hardware tapping

input: PS/2 Mouse on isa0060/serio1

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint on isa0060/serio1

hdc: _NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6650A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.11 loaded.

ahci version 1.00

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

ahci: probe of 0000:00:1f.2 failed with error -12

ata_piix version 1.03

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

ata: 0x170 IDE port busy

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xBFA0 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:5b08 84:4003 85:7c69 86:1a08 87:4003 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 78140160 sectors:

ata1(0): applying bridge limits

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: TOSHIBA MK4026GA  Rev: PA10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 78140160 512-byte hdwr sectors (40008 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 78140160 512-byte hdwr sectors (40008 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

```

it will be really great if someone can help me , my laptop is fully configured DMA problem is the last one  :Sad:  and that's really boring me (I can't watch DVD and i really like that !! )

if someone think it's a "new problem" I mean this problem is due to new technologie no already supported by kernel (some forum says this DVD drive is in fact a PATA drive (I don't know what it means) ) and if it will fixed soon ?Last edited by fledah on Sat Aug 20, 2005 9:49 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fledah,

You need to change at least one configuration item in your kernelm, then rebuild it.

In make menuconfig, navigate 

```
Device Drivers

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

PCI IDE chipset support 

Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

Intel PIIXn chipsets support
```

and turn on the last item.

Since you have X you will find that make xconfig is a much nicer tool then make menuconfig.

TheIntel PIIXn chipsets support must be built in, not a module. Now rebuild and reinstall your kernel.

----------

## fledah

ok i make some changes in my kernel config

Device Driver

        SCSI DEVICE SUPPORT

                 low level drivers

                                     (of course SATA support enabled) 

                                     PIIX ...... (built in Hard (Y))

except that  one the modification were already done  :Sad: 

and it's still doesn't work  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fledah,

Your CD is IDE not SATA. You are in the wrong place in the kernel config.

My post said  

```
ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support
```

There are two 

```
Intel PIIXn chipsets support
```

entries. One for SATA and one for IDE

----------

## count_zero

The I9300 requires a modification to the kernel source to get dma activated on the dvd drive.

Modify a line from the file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/libata.h 

from this:

```
#undef ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI
```

to this:

```
#define ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI
```

and recompile your kernel.

This worked for me.

----------

## fledah

count_zero it's nice to see people with an Dell Inspiron 9300 fixed this problem

my prob is :

The drive is maybe and IDE drive but the Hard sik seams to be a sata one ? 

for the fix on Libata.h already I replace 

#undef to #define

count_zero can you tell me what option did you checked in your kernel configuration about SATA / IDE drive / SCSI and thing like that

thanks a lot

----------

## fledah

arf when i try to remove Intel PIIIX chipset support in SATA or in IDE 

I've got Kernel Panic tajt why i would like to have the count_zero .config to see witch kernel options were activated

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fledah,

They must both be set to [*] The SATA one is for your HDD and the IDE one for your DVD

----------

## fledah

both are in [*] intel PIIIX chipset in SATA And in IDE and the probleme is not fixed

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/thomasha/ker1.jpg

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/thomasha/ker2.jpg

```
hdparm -d1 /devhdc 
```

Opperation not permited  :Sad:  [logged in root]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fledah,

It should do DMA on boot, from looking at your http://perso.wanadoo.fr/thomasha/ker1.jpg screenshot.

```
hdparm  /dev/hda
```

will show you.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fledah,

It should do DMA on boot, from looking at your http://perso.wanadoo.fr/thomasha/ker1.jpg screenshot.

```
hdparm  /dev/hdc
```

will show you.

Is /dev/hdc your CD ?

----------

## fledah

yeah according to this

```
 hdparm -i /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Model=_NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6650A, FwRev=102C, SerialNo=

 Config={ Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode

```

----------

## fledah

oki i see on a web page that i should send to kernel the option 

ide1probe=no 

it's done and seems to work !  i check it and reply later  :Smile: 

----------

## fledah

ok works well just activate SCSI drive support and send the kernel option 

[CODE]ide1probe=no[CODE]

----------

## zpet731

Can you please give a detailed description of the changes you have done to the kernel config? Thanks

----------

## fledah

ok sorry for the delay

options are :

Include IDE ATAPI CDROM

generic default ide generic support

generice PCI bus-master DMA support

force enbale Legacy .....

use PCI DMA default when avlaible

intel PIIIx chipset support

SCSI disk support

SCSI cdom support

SCSI /proc ...

SCSI genric support

enble SATA

pIIIx chipset support (in SATA menu)

and in grub edit your grub.conf to send to the kernel the option 

[CODE]ide1probe=no[CODE]

check gentoo install documentation to know ho do it

----------

## GUIPenguin

I am at the point where I could screem.. I have been working all day to try and get dma working on my dvd

drive... I have teh EXACT same you guys

I have EVERYTHING enabled in my kernel the same as the person above..

/sbin/lspci | grep IDE 0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller

and I have the option ide1probe=0 as a kernel boot option in grub.conf..

still hdparm /dev/hdc shows use_dma=0 and hdparm -d1 gives opperation not permitted.

I really need to get this solved so I dont need to boot into windows to watch a damn dvd lol.

Here is my current kernel .config if you see something that may help me please post.

http://pastebin.ca/28406

Thanks for any help you may Have.  :Sad: 

----------

## count_zero

Try the following with the 2.6.14 kernel:

In include/linux/libata.h, set

```

#define ATA_ENABLE_PATA

```

In drivers/scsi/libata-core.c, set

```

int atapi_enabled = 1

```

Pass the following option to your grub kernel line:

```
ide1=noprobe
```

----------

## GUIPenguin

I cant use a 2.6.14 kernel.. becasue I need ieee802.11 which conflicts when doing a module-rebuild  :Sad:  so its either 2.6.14 or no wireless

----------

## count_zero

 *GUIPenguin wrote:*   

> I cant use a 2.6.14 kernel.. becasue I need ieee802.11 which conflicts when doing a module-rebuild :( so its either 2.6.14 or no wireless

 

Sure you can.  I have ieee80211/ipw2200 which works perfectly with 2.6.14.  Assuming you also have an intel pro wireless card...

You have two choices: you can choose the ones built into the kernel as modules (which are improving) or emerge the drivers (most stable for me). 

Just emerge ieee80211 (I have v. 1.1.6), ipw2200 (v. 1.0.8), and ipw2200-firmware (v 2.4).  If you use the external drivers, make sure that your kernel does NOT have these options checked.  I think all i9300's come with ipw2200-compatible chipsets.

----------

## Braempje

 *count_zero wrote:*   

> Try the following with the 2.6.14 kernel:
> 
> In include/linux/libata.h, set
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ide1=noprobe works perfectly, /dev/hdc does not show up anymore... Where should it be? My dmesg says:

 *Quote:*   

> ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
> 
> ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.
> 
> ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe
> ...

 

```
# hdparm /dev/sr0

sr0:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

# hdparm -d 1 /dev/sr0

sr0:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

Now what should I do?

----------

## Braempje

 *count_zero wrote:*   

>  *GUIPenguin wrote:*   I cant use a 2.6.14 kernel.. becasue I need ieee802.11 which conflicts when doing a module-rebuild  so its either 2.6.14 or no wireless 
> 
> Sure you can.  I have ieee80211/ipw2200 which works perfectly with 2.6.14.  Assuming you also have an intel pro wireless card...
> 
> You have two choices: you can choose the ones built into the kernel as modules (which are improving) or emerge the drivers (most stable for me). 
> ...

 

(change the title to the Inspiron 9300 thread   :Wink: )

The current stable ieee80211 does not work with the 2.6.14 kernel, see also this bug. 2.6.13 works flawlessly, with -Dwext in wpa_supplicant.

----------

## count_zero

 *Braempje wrote:*   

> ide1=noprobe works perfectly, /dev/hdc does not show up anymore... 

 

You've got it, your dvd drive is "sr0" rather than "hdc".  And no, hdparm doesn't work with scsi drives.  DMA should already be activated on your drive.  Try it.  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> The current stable ieee80211 does not work with the 2.6.14 kernel, see also this bug. 2.6.13 works flawlessly, with -Dwext in wpa_supplicant.

 

Weird, it works for me.  Did you try using the kernel drivers? 

Networking --> Generic IEEE802.11 Networking stack 

Set it as a module (ieee80211), it should work without emerging anything.  

Or am I misunderstanding something?  (I'm using 2.6.14-archck1, maybe it's not in vanilla sources??  :Confused: )

----------

## Braempje

 *count_zero wrote:*   

>  *Braempje wrote:*   ide1=noprobe works perfectly, /dev/hdc does not show up anymore...  
> 
> You've got it, your dvd drive is "sr0" rather than "hdc".  And no, hdparm doesn't work with scsi drives.  DMA should already be activated on your drive.  Try it. 

 

```
# hdparm -t -T /dev/dvd

/dev/dvd:

 Timing cached reads:   2684 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1341.92 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 Timing buffered disk reads:    6 MB in  3.76 seconds =   1.59 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
```

That's not good... dmesg:

```
Device sr0 not ready.

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

printk: 122 messages suppressed.

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 4

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 5
```

I'll wait for a better solution for this one...

----------

## Braempje

 *count_zero wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   The current stable ieee80211 does not work with the 2.6.14 kernel, see also this bug. 2.6.13 works flawlessly, with -Dwext in wpa_supplicant. 
> 
> Weird, it works for me.  Did you try using the kernel drivers? 
> 
> Networking --> Generic IEEE802.11 Networking stack 
> ...

 

iwlist fails to work with the newest kernel drivers. I'm staying with 2.6.13, it works.

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Braempje wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'll wait for a better solution for this one...

 

Hey I have a smiliar problem, any progress on this?

----------

## Braempje

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

>  *Braempje wrote:*   
> 
> I'll wait for a better solution for this one... 
> 
> Hey I have a smiliar problem, any progress on this?

 

Not yet, as far as I know. Other distros seems to start having support for this...

----------

## GUIPenguin

bump

Im still having a problem.. although ide1=noprobe /dev/hdc is not found any my device is now /dev/sr0   I have everything in MY kernel teh EXACT same as everyone else on this thread.. still my movies are laggy.. yet hdparm doesnt show dma on scsi devices.. so Im not sure if its working.. im guessing its not

I also tryed what the previous person said about editing the header and c file and re-building the kernel.. still no luck... anyone else having a problem with this issue? if you fixed it please tell how. Thanks.  I have a Dell Inspiron XPS GEN 2 notebook

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Braempje wrote:*   

>  *Phlogiston wrote:*    *Braempje wrote:*   
> 
> I'll wait for a better solution for this one... 
> 
> Hey I have a smiliar problem, any progress on this? 
> ...

 

Yes, I also read about that. But what I thought was that it should be corrected in the 2.6.15 kernel. But I recently tried out -rc5: The errors at booting went away, but when I tried to play a dvd, I got the same sector errors.

The options I used: 

```
libata.atapi_enabled=1 hdc=noprobe
```

BTW: Is there a specific thread about that in these forums? Otherwise we proably should change the title to something NOT solved.   :Cool: 

----------

## hnz

I'm using Dell M70 Precision having the same problems... 

I tried changning libata.h and enabled scsi cd-rom support, so actually I have some sort of a faster drive with /dev/sr0...

but it's really not the best solution, and sometimes i get timeouts, dmesg saying:

sr 1:0:0:0: timing out command, waited 0s

...hope it will be fixed in future kernel-releases

I agree, subject shouldn't have the SOLVED tag..

----------

## GUIPenguin

I thought it was dma the whole time because my dvds were laggy.. and with a scsi device hdparm couldn't show me whether dma was on or not..

I then set kernel timing frequency as recommended by another gentoo user to 1000, (it was set on 256). My system booted faster and I didn't have any lag when watching a movie off a slow device (cdrom) so you might want to check that out..

its under processor features  kernel timing.. or frequency forgot now.. set it to 1000 and see if that helps. I have an Dell Inspiron XPS gen2 notebook

----------

## Braempje

I will try that one, altough it does sound strange. 

Someone told me to try the newest kernel with all ATA/ATAPI stuff disabled, SCSI cdrom support enabled and libata.atapi_enabled=1 in the grub kernel parameters. I will try that one later on.

Another Inspiron question: does anyone have problems with switching virtual terminals from X? (E.g. CTRL-F1 to switch to the first terminal?)

----------

## jrudy66606

So has then been fixed in the newer kernel 2.6.15?  I thought I read somewhere that anything above 2.6.14 worked correclty out of the box as long as the appropriate udma stuff was turned on in the kernel.

----------

## fledah

 *Braempje wrote:*   

> I will try that one, altough it does sound strange. 
> 
> Someone told me to try the newest kernel with all ATA/ATAPI stuff disabled, SCSI cdrom support enabled and libata.atapi_enabled=1 in the grub kernel parameters. I will try that one later on.
> 
> Another Inspiron question: does anyone have problems with switching virtual terminals from X? (E.g. CTRL-F1 to switch to the first terminal?)

 

dislabing ATA/ATAPI and grub parameter did works ?

----------

